# Hello



## WolfWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

I've known about this forum for a bit now but finally decided to sign up and now wanted to post my introduction to say hello. 

I hail from the states and have kept mice on and off for many years. I look forward to getting to chatting with everyone about mice!


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi and Welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and welcome from one newbie to another, I hope you will enjoy the Forum as much as i am.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

:welcome


----------

